# I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas of



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

*I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas of*

my life.....

I drive a 1970 GMC pickup with no radio, no AC, and a stick shift.

I have a wall full of built in shelves full of LPs, 10 in EPs, and 7"/45s.

Nearly half of my home's heat is provided by firewood.

I won't allow a fake Christmas tree in my home.

and NOW......










I have taken up the use of an old style safety razor. Lather bowl with a badger brush included.:help:
Soon I will be using a telegraph!

Seriously, if you haven't ever had a chance to try these things out, they blow all the modern shaving crap out of the water.

...now how do I smoke Stonehaven and get a perfect shave at the same time?:loco:


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I have one of those, there great if u have smooth clear skin, unfortunatly they will unmercifully lop off any bump that might be in its way!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

ive thought about using one of those...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Mach 3 or 4 ..... and Edge gel...

My face is too pretty to risk a skin graft by one of those Dial a thickness dermatome blade razors...

LOL

Vin


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I started shaving with a Gillette adjustable. The local markets stopped carrying blades for them so I switched to the more modern and "better" cartridge razors. My face stayed mad at me for years. A few years back, proper blades started showing up in the markets again. I buy every packet I see now. Don't want to run out and have them unavailable again.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Mach 3 or 4 ..... and Edge gel...
> 
> My face is too pretty to risk a skin graft by one of those Dial a thickness dermatome blade razors...
> 
> ...


This isn't some cheap grocery store razor....it's a Merkur! LOL

Try it some time. It rivals a good straight razor shave at a barber.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Don't think I could go back to the ol' "Dial a gash"


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I like pipes and cigars. 
I use a 1936 Gillette Aristocrat double edge razor. 
Most of my custom instruments are hugely inspired by a parlor guitar built in Germany in 1882.
I build amplifiers. They use glass vacuum tubes to juggle the electrons.
My favorite car is a 1962 Chrysler 300H, followed closely by my 1989 Jeep Grand Wagoneer.
My socks are merino wool.
My boots are over 30 years old, and have been resoled 5x.
My favorite motorcycle is a 1962 BMW R69.
I think Jane Russel was far more beautiful than any actress of the last 10 years.

I will however, l concede that the computer soundly trounces the abacus.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Ah, but the real test is - do you smell like cheese yet?

Seriously though, I'm the same. Wife thinks i'm nuts. however the pipe came in the natural unfolding of this offbeatness. Some examples:

Built a canoe this past summer

built a self pressurizing single burner multi-fuel camp stove (similar to SVEA 123)

made a few bows (recurve and english long) in springtime

make my own tools - wooden hand planes, treadle lathes (spring pole and flywheel), hand cut and tempered chisels, wood framed bow saw and various techniques/items of historical woodworking

Brew my own beer and wine at home

built a couple of electrostatic generators a few years back -researching the early days of electricity before electromagnetics were widely adopted

and of course made a couple of successful briar pipes (which I posted pics of here this summer)

Since taking up pipe smoking I've been collecting vintage lighters from the 20s and 30s

So clearly my wife is correct on this one. But she's used to me by now.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



GuitarDan said:


> My favorite motorcycle is a 1962 BMW R69.
> I think Jane Russel was far more beautiful than any actress of the last 10 years.


Now yer talkin. My last bike was a 1970 BMW 75/5. Black.

But, I'm a big Lauren Bacall fan myself. But have become quite attracted to Rita Hayworth :eyebrows:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I don't shave; I grow a beard. Even more old fashioned?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Wow. You couldn't pay me to go back to a safety razor.

As far as older bikes, though, the biggest mistake I made with bikes was giving up my 82 Yamaha Maxim for a new Kawi a few years ago. Of course, I'd take either one at this point as I'm 'bikeless'...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Davetopay said:


> This isn't some cheap grocery store razor....it's a Merkur! LOL


I almost bought a Merkur once....










It was an XR4TI but I ended up with a Mach2 VW GTI instead.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> I almost bought a Merkur once....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun little cars. I know a couple people who have them running 11's in the 1/4 mile. The drive train is essentially the same as the SVO Mustang of the mid 80's


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Nice job with the HD I have a both a 38C and a 39C, and a couple Gillettes, but the slant does most the work.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



bkeske said:


> But, I'm a big Lauren Bacall fan myself. But have become quite attracted to Rita Hayworth :eyebrows:


Nope, and nope. It's Maureen O'Hara _all_ the way. My God, I wish I'd been born a lot earlier. I've always been particularly fond of redheads with green eyes anyway (and she's probably the reason why - yeesh, I hope my girlfriend doesn't read this!)










My amps are all tubes as well, and I'm also a lover of the vinyl. I have a pretty nifty 8-track collection, as well!

I've been wanting to try one of those lather brushes and soaps for a while now...just always come across them when my pockets are empty. Glad you posted the good review; it makes me want to try 'em even more now.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Maureen - Yes, I agree. I also have a beard so no cool razors for me.

Other than pipes I guess I´m not that old fashioned although I do like antiquities. My motorcycle was a 70s Honda.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Nope, and nope. It's Maureen O'Hara _all_ the way. My God, I wish I'd been born a lot earlier. I've always been particularly fond of redheads with green eyes anyway (and she's probably the reason why - yeesh, I hope my girlfriend doesn't read this!)


Three words: The Quiet Man.
[/drool]


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Aw yes, but Rita had her moments...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I've used that cheap mug soap they sell at pharmacies for years, it lasts forever and beats the hell out of those "gels" in my opinion. Plus it's more fun to use the brush. Can't beat a mach III though, I've tried a straight razor but it's just too nice to be able to shave in just a few minutes while half asleep.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I love vintage. I have a collection of Records, mostly from the 70's and 80's, and mostly metal. I actually prefer records...unless I'm going to sleep, then my Ipod works for me...BUT it is 1st generation ipod video, so now it is vintage. lol

The pair of Glasses I'm wearing as I write this are the old black plastic horn rims. Buddy Holly had flair and style, that is for sure. Mine are even vintage, AND army issued...I got them on ebay. I plan on getting a couple of other vintage pairs filled for back ups. lol

I even got a Nimrod pipe lighter for Christmas, because I like the old time stuff. Can't get the damn thing to work, though. The odd part is that it was one that was never used. :/

I also have recently fallen in love with Fendoras lol

I even want to buy a 1973 Nova muscle car and might get one, someday.

Classic never goes out of style.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I have used a Merkur HD and a 1958 Gillette Fatboy for the last year or so and won't be returning to any overpriced, flimsy, 15-bladed monsters ever again. There is a certain geekiness to using DE's safety razors for sure but with some of the new blades out there, especially the Feathers, you cannot get a closer, easier shave, for cheaper and feel manly doing so.

If anything try out some of the nice shaving creams out there, Proraso, Taylors of Bond Street, etc.....they are actually moisturizing as opposed to the chemicals in a can gels that basically just dry out your skin. Cheap tweezerman brushes on Amazon for $12 as well.....

Badger and Blade, Classic Shaving both have information to geek out on.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I've been using a Merkur 23C for a few months now. I love the ritual.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I thought I was the only one that traveled back in time when it came to shaving. I switched to a Merkur DE over a year ago, added a nice badger hair brush and some Italian soap, all I can say is what a great shave.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I use Bic disposables. mg:

Big fan of tube amps, though, both for guitars and for stereo. A buttload of vinyl and 78 RPM's as well. As scratchy as old 78's sound, there's an immediacy there that just isn't captured on CD.

Oh, and I smoke pipes, too.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



otto said:


> Don't think I could go back to the ol' "Dial a gash"





MarkC said:


> Wow. You couldn't pay me to go back to a safety razor.
> ...


Yeah, I can't see going back to the razor I learned on. 
No special soaps and brushes for me either. I use a Mach 3 immediately after getting out of the shower.



dmkerr said:


> I use Bic disposables. mg:
> 
> Oh, and I smoke pipes, too.


And I sure couldn't go back to *those* things! Good God!

Hey Dan, I smoke a pipe too! Small world, huh?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Mad Hatter said:


> And I sure couldn't go back to *those* things! Good God!
> 
> Hey Dan, I smoke a pipe too! Small world, huh?


You must be joking! They're good enough for John McEnroe! Are you blind???? 

I smoke several pipes, actually. You'd probably recognize a few of 'em.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

Man, I feel like a baby, I had to google the word 'antique' to understand all these terms you guys have been throwing around in this thread.

Since your clearly moving backwards in time, I dont think there is any question that you will soon be using the ASR33 so get cracking on learning this sucker. Teletype Machines

I also have a beard but I shave up to the chin. That razor looks pretty sweet & implies a good shave. Might actually give that guy a shot. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Jack Straw said:


> I've used that cheap mug soap they sell at pharmacies for years, it lasts forever and beats the hell out of those "gels" in my opinion. Plus it's more fun to use the brush. Can't beat a mach III though, I've tried a straight razor but it's just too nice to be able to shave in just a few minutes while half asleep.


That is probably this one:










It smells clean and gives you a closer shave than any of the canned creams. Plus it is only a buck and a half!! I use a cheaper Boars hair brush and a a mug that I picked up at Floyd's Barber Shop!!!

Just using the brush will make a huge difference. I know there is a spot on my neck that would never get smooth using canned creams but I get a close shave using the brush. Plus it leaves my skin softer since I guess it softly exfoliates.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

If anyone is interested in wetshaving you should checkout Badger & Blade it's a great forum not just on shaving but lots of other gentlemanly topics.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Plus it leaves my skin softer since I guess it softly exfoliates.


Did you really just say that?!?

ound:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Did you really just say that?!?
> 
> ound:


Yep! I saw it, too!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Did you really just say that?!?
> 
> ound:


Just yesterday at my local B&M, a buddy & I were discussing how men make fun of certain things that men do which are seen as feminine. He came in with a man purse and we lobbed bombs at him.

While I agree with him that we should be more secure in ourselves & be able to brush stuff like this off, I still find this funny. Hope you can laugh too Alped.

exfoliate!  comedy.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



David M said:


> Hope you can laugh too Alped.
> 
> exfoliate!  comedy.


He'll be laughing when he's 60 and he looks like he's 35... and we all look 90!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



David M said:


> While I agree with him that we should be more secure in ourselves & be able to brush stuff like this off, I still find this funny. Hope you can laugh too Alped.
> 
> exfoliate!  comedy.


That will not get to me, I am comfortable with my manhood. Earlier in the year I was dating a girl who was 16 years younger than me. She borrowed by my brush and William's shaving soap to shave her coochie. Even she commented on how smooth she was able to get.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> That will not get to me, I am comfortable with my manhood. Earlier in the year I was dating a girl who was 16 years younger than me. She borrowed by my brush and William's shaving soap to shave her coochie. Even she commented on how smooth she was able to get.


Bless you, Mike. You are a God amoung Men. Of course, if you're like 30, then that's just...creepy. Not to mention illegal. lol

(Of course, I hope you know I was just teasing earlier. Your Man Membership Card is still safe. I use an exfoliant myself, but I hang my head in my secret shame. )


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

This thread reminded me of this site.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*



juni said:


> This thread reminded me of this site.


I had forgotten all about that page!


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I think the "old fashionedness" of my being a pipe smoker is entering other areas*

I'm kind of old fashioned myself. I do use a shave soap but with my Atra Plus I've had for 15 years or so. I tried a safety razor but I like the lubricating strip on the Atra.

I like Maureen O'hara, but Mirna Loy is my favorite! Hmm, both Irish. She was probably one of the first real screen actresses who was very natural and not "over the top" like previous stage actresses who moved to film.


----------

